# Burner Mod!



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

1- start a small fire in a fire pit or fireplace
2- let it burn to embers/coals
3- take your wood frame that is PRIOR TO BEING FINISHED (oiled, lacquered, painted, CA finished) and drop it in.
I'm going to burn the Feral Catapults C Cup Natural.
4- leave it on the coals for 30 sec to 1 minute on each side. watch it carefully, if it catches fire, that's enough
5- remove and bury the frame in dirt or sand to extinguish the burning/charred parts
6- give the frame a very light sanding to smooth it out. Be careful not to sand the charred parts off.
7- finish frame with which ever method you desire
8- show your friends how much cooler yours is

****** If your natural is not completely dry or has a crack, it can split!!! Only burn thoroughly dry naturals!

If you can't buy matches or a lighter, YOU SHOULD DO THIS WITH ADULT SUPERVISION.

Feral Catapults


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

nice tut


----------



## slingshooterman (Mar 21, 2011)

I never thought of that! COOL!


----------



## Ratatoskr (Jan 20, 2012)

Now i use this instead of stain, thanks.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

looks good really good idea


----------

